# New setup help [RESOLVED]



## Trancer (Jun 4, 2007)

Hi guys, I created an account here in tech support because I am in need of great help and I don't want to spend a fortune on professionals to help me out. By the way, this has nothing to do with the motherboard, maybe, actually I don't even know. 

Basically, I had an old Hp Media Center m7658n desktop that I wanted to transfer to a new case. I removed all the parts inside the old case and stuck them into the new case, almost certain that everything is connected correctly. When I plug the power supply into an outlet and power on the power supply, my custom lighting on the new tower stays on for about half a second. This tells me that the power is connected correctly. However, when I press the main power button on the desktop, nothing happens. I have no idea what is going on, and I am here hoping you guys can help me out with this problem. Thanks.


----------



## Rashiki (Sep 29, 2005)

*Re: New setup help*

First check that all power connections are secure and tight. If this is true, then it's most likely a problem with the switch or how it's wired. On the front panel header on the motherboard (bottom right of the board, a series of pins that stick up) make sure the power leads are hooked up correctly. If you think it's on correctly, take them off and jump the two manually, either with a paper clip or something small and conductive. If it fires up, then the switch is dead.


----------



## kev1952 (Dec 2, 2006)

*Re: New setup help*

Did you transfer the original PSU? Many companies use a custom PSU which means you can't just plug in any old PSU and expect it to work. At least worth having a look at......


----------



## Tumbleweed36 (May 14, 2005)

*Re: New setup help*

If you transferred everything, then it sounds like you didn't get the motherboard posts lined up exactly as they were. There has to be one post for every hole, no more, no less. If they don't line up exactly, you can short out the motherboard and it just shuts down. I would check this first if someone brought this in to my shop.


----------



## speedster123 (Oct 18, 2006)

*Re: New setup help*

Recheck that you didnt reverse the _reset leeds _with the _power switch leeds_ from the case to the motherboard.


----------



## kev1952 (Dec 2, 2006)

*Re: New setup help*



speedster123 said:


> Recheck that you didnt reverse the _reset leeds _with the _power switch leeds_ from the case to the motherboard.


Can't say I've ever done that before but it sure would be an interesting lesson! :tongue:


----------



## Trancer (Jun 4, 2007)

*Re: New setup help*

Well guys, I am confused about one thing. On the old tower, the reset switch, power switch, and HD LED would all combine into one wire, and you would plug it into the socket at the bottom right of the motherboard perfectly. However, on the new tower, the wires are all separate, so I just plug all the wires into the same socket on the motherboard. Is this the correct method?

Oh I forgot, the new case came with a better, more watt power supply. I didn't transfer the old one.


----------



## Tumbleweed36 (May 14, 2005)

*Re: New setup help*

What is the brand name and wattage of the "new and better" power supply? 

With the wires, you can get a flashlight and look near that front panel header where the wires attach, and it will have (most of the time) some stenciling in the motherboard that tells you which wires go where. Kind of hard to see, but with some searching, you should see that on there. Just match them up with the case wires. Be sure that you put them on the exact location, because many times with single clips, you skip a pin or location for some of them.


----------



## Trancer (Jun 4, 2007)

*Re: New setup help*

The power supply is a Raidmax ATX12V. I'll try and do what you told me.

I hope this makes it easier to understand for you. The pins where the power, reset, hd led are suppose to go are all combined together, making me place the three separate wires in random pins.


----------



## kev1952 (Dec 2, 2006)

*Re: New setup help*

Could you also supply the brand and model of the "old" PSU?


----------



## Trancer (Jun 4, 2007)

*Re: New setup help*

The old PSU is a "HIPRO". 
Model: HP-D3057F3R
Max Output Power = 300W


----------



## Trancer (Jun 4, 2007)

*Re: New setup help*

After surfing the web I came across an interesting paragraph from wikipedia that might concern my current problem:



> Because the ATX PSU uses the motherboard's power switch, turning on the power in situations that do not utilize an ATX motherboard is possible by shorting the green wire from the ATX connector to any black wire on the connector (or ground). This trick allows easy re-use of an old PC power supply but those doing it must be careful to observe any minimum load requirements of the PSU.


That is from http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/ATX

Should I do that?


----------



## Tumbleweed36 (May 14, 2005)

*Re: New setup help*

My advice to you is *NO!*


----------



## kev1952 (Dec 2, 2006)

*Re: New setup help*



Tumbleweed36 said:


> My advice to you is *NO!*


Mine too!!! :4-thatsba


----------



## Trancer (Jun 4, 2007)

*Re: New setup help*

Ok guys, I'm advancing a lot here. I fixed the problem, but I don't know how.
:4-dontkno

I took out the motherboard, added brass standoffs to the case, re-screwed the motherboard on, and I placed everything back together. I plug the video cable usb mouse power outlet etc. into the back, and I press the power button. Remember when my fans and lights would only stay on for about a quarter of a second? Now, the power stays on until I press the power button again. Here's the problem: My LCD monitor doesn't seem to read the video card, my CPU fan isn't spinning, and when I try to open up the cd drive, nothing happens.

What's going on???


----------



## Trancer (Jun 4, 2007)

*Re: New setup help*

Ok, Now I have a new problem....:upset:

I turned the switch on the back of the power supply from 230V to 115V. Then, when I turned on the power supply, everything is running, the heatsink fan, CD Drive works. However, I get the following error message on my monitor:

ERROR: system fan has failed
Press F2 to continue

My fans are working fine, and when I try to press F2, nothing happens. What's going on here?


----------



## Rashiki (Sep 29, 2005)

*Re: New setup help*

Is the CPU fan plugged into a CPU specific header on the motherboard? Some motherboards will not start unless the lead for the fan is plugged into it. What happens is the fan spins, and the extra lead on the fan records the speed of the fan, and reports it to the motherboard. If the lead doesn't detect movement, or the fan isn't plugged into the correct slot, it will assume it's not spinning and not let you continue, as the motherboard thinks it'll overheat. Double check those connections or try another fan.


----------



## Trancer (Jun 4, 2007)

*Re: New setup help*

Is the CPU fan and the heatsink fan mean the same thing? because I'm kind of getting confused here. If there is a CPU fan, is it suppose to go on top of the CPU like the heatsink fan goes on top the of the heatsink?


----------



## Tumbleweed36 (May 14, 2005)

*Re: New setup help*

They are one and the same thing meaning the CPU/Heatsink fan. It goes on top of the Heatsink.


----------



## Trancer (Jun 4, 2007)

*Re: New setup help*

If that is true, then yeah the fan is plugged in correctly. I know this because there is only one socket on the motherboard that the plug fits into and this is where it was in the old HP case.


----------



## Trancer (Jun 4, 2007)

*Re: New setup help*

I also have another question. While I was transferring the motherboard, I took the heatsink off of the motherboard so I could clean the fan. I forgot which way the heatsink went into the motherboard since all 4 sides are of equal distance, so I just screwed it in randomly. Will it still work that way?


----------



## Tumbleweed36 (May 14, 2005)

*Re: New setup help*



Trancer said:


> I also have another question. While I was transferring the motherboard, I took the heatsink off of the motherboard so I could clean the fan. I forgot which way the heatsink went into the motherboard since all 4 sides are of equal distance, so I just screwed it in randomly. Will it still work that way?


If it is equal, should make no difference. However, you have now given us a clue to something that might help.

You took the heatsink off the CPU, right? Did you use a cleaner and replace the Artic Silver or thermal pad when you put it back together? If you remove the heatsink from the CPU, it is a MUST that you need to clean the "****" off and replace it with new "****" as I call it. Once it is put together, you can not break that seal even to check it. Therefore, it has to be redone to work properly. Otherwise, it will overheat very quickly and shut down.

Please feel free to ask any questions. 

Note: Here are heatsink/CPU replacement instructions:

http://www.arcticsilver.com/arctic_s...structions.htm


----------



## Trancer (Jun 4, 2007)

*Re: New setup help*

The "****" should be the white-ish substance between the heatsink and the cpu right? It looks like it was used to "glue" the heatsink onto the cpu. No, I did not use a cleaner, I just blew all the cloggy dust out of the fan. As for a thermal pad I have no idea what you are talking about. Let me remove the Heatsink now and see what's going on.


----------



## Tumbleweed36 (May 14, 2005)

*Re: New setup help*

IF you removed it, you must clean and redo the thermal solution. Otherwise, it will overheat and not work about 95% of the time. It is not worth burning your unit up, so you need to take action to replace that thermal paste.


----------



## Trancer (Jun 4, 2007)

*Re: New setup help*

Ok, so I removed the Heatsink along with the fan on top. I touched the metal of my case to remove all static and I stuck a finger onto the cpu to get some of the stuff onto my fingers. Should I clean it all off? What should I clean it with?

edit: your link doesn't work.


----------



## Tumbleweed36 (May 14, 2005)

*Re: New setup help*

Give this link a try:

http://www.arcticsilver.com/arctic_silver_instructions.htm


----------



## Trancer (Jun 4, 2007)

*Re: New setup help*

Ok I am going to come to you guys for help before I do anything bad. So I went to a local store and bought some arctic silver 5 thermal compound. I followed all the instructions in the arctic .pdf file. I applied a layer of the grease onto the top of the cpu, screwed in the heatsink, and powered on the pc. I get the same message as I did before.

"ERROR: system fan has failed!"
service pc to prevent damage
press F2 to continue

I don't know what's going on. Should I keep applying some more of the compound? I think I put enough. I don't want to waste anymore of the 3.5 gram injector, so I might as well ask before I waste it all. If I let my pc run while it's on that screen, will the cpu overheat?


----------



## Tumbleweed36 (May 14, 2005)

*Re: New setup help*

Don't put anymore on for right now. Are you CERTAIN that you have the CPU Fan plugged into the correct place on the motherboard? Could you have knocked this connection loose when making the transfer? Is the CPU fan running? How about case fans, are all running? Do you have any programs like Speedfan, or a fan regulating program on that rig? Do you know what motherboard this one is? Are you certain the Heatsink is snapped clear down in tightly?

Post back with questions/concerns. I have to gone for a while, but one of my team mates can give you a hand if they get some more information. If not, will take a look when I get back.


----------



## Trancer (Jun 4, 2007)

*Re: New setup help*

I am absolutely certain that the fan is plugged into the correct place on the motherboard. Otherwise, it wouldn't be running. All case fans are running perfectly fine. I do not have any fan programs, and I am sure the heatsink is screwed on correctly. Do you think the thermal compound might need to take some time to "gel" with the heat sink and cpu?


----------



## Trancer (Jun 4, 2007)

*Re: New setup help*

Oh, and also if I forgot to mention, when the pc first boots up, it goes to the boot screen. The page that has press F1 for setup and all that other stuff. However, it won't let me go to bios. After the boot screen comes up is when the error screen comes.


----------



## Doby (Jan 17, 2006)

*Re: New setup help*

Hi Trance,



> I turned the switch on the back of the power supply from 230V to 115V. Then, when I turned on the power supply, everything is running, the heatsink fan, CD Drive works. However, I get the following error message on my monitor:


This is a problem, let me guess your from the US, Texas maybe???? If you applied power to the board with the psu set to 230V then that could have hurt the board although I am not positive because I never had it happen.

I also have a suspicion you mounted the board directly to the case without standoffs and applied power to it, this would cause it to short and damage the board.

My bet,,,,,,,, motherboard is toast, sorry

I would remove the motherboard from the case and look at the underside very carefully for burnt or scorch marks and /or set it up outside the case on a non conductive surface with minimal components installed just to see if there is a outside chance it ain't toast.


----------



## Trancer (Jun 4, 2007)

*Re: New setup help*



> I also have a suspicion you mounted the board directly to the case without standoffs and applied power to it, this would cause it to short and damage the board.


It is very weird because the case didn't come with enough standoffs to fill all the holes in the motherboard. Because this happened, I did NOT use enough screws to safely secure the motherboard onto the case. I only used 6 screws because there was only 6 standoffs.

I will do what you told me and come back with results later. Yes, I am also hoping I didn't fry the motherboard. Oh well, I learn from the mistakes that happen.


----------



## Trancer (Jun 4, 2007)

*Re: New setup help*

I took the motherboard out, examined the underside, and did not notice ANY burn marks on the underside. However, it is very hard to see because the underside is a brown color. Since I observed closely, I will still think that it isn't burnt yet and continue tests.



> or set it up outside the case on a non conductive surface with minimal components installed just to see if there is a outside chance it ain't toast.


Do you mean I should take the motherboard out, connect it to a power supply and see if it works?


----------



## Trancer (Jun 4, 2007)

*Re: New setup help*

I took everything off the motherboard except the two sticks of ram and the cpu , and connected a monitor to it. I plugged in the power supply(double checking to make sure the switch isn't on 230), and it powers on automatically. I get the same error message as before.

"ERROR: system fan has failed!"
service pc to prevent damage
press F2 to continue

Please notify me of anything before I put the motherboard back in the case.
Thanks ~


----------



## Trancer (Jun 4, 2007)

*Re: New setup help*

Anyone have any suggestions before I buy a new motherboard? Like testing to see if it actually didn't burn out. I am pretty sure there are a few ways to make sure your Mobo isn't dead.


----------



## Tumbleweed36 (May 14, 2005)

*Re: New setup help*

You really need to take it "out of the case" as explained above and that will tell us more if it is faulty. Set it up on a table or non-conductive surface and built it as a minimal build.


----------



## Trancer (Jun 4, 2007)

*Re: New setup help*

By minimal components do you mean just a few hardware? Which hardware should I add to the mobo?

Ok, so I have the motherboard set on a wooden table with a power supply ready, what do I do next? Please give detailed instructions so I can understand more clearly. Thanks


----------



## Deleted090308 (Jan 25, 2007)

*Re: New setup help*

Hi Trancer,
I think Tumbleweed is offline now, so I'll answer your question. You need the motherboard on a piece of cardboard (or something similar) with the CPU + heatsink/fan, power supply, 1 stick of RAM, graphics, keyboard + mouse.
If your computer gets past POST you can add your hard drive,


----------



## Tumbleweed36 (May 14, 2005)

*Re: New setup help*

Hook up the ATX connector, the 12volt molex to the motherboard, the Off/On switch, the speaker wire, have the CPU/Heatsink/heatsink fan plugged in....nothing else......fire it up and see if it beeps on you because you have no ram in there. If it does, then add one stick of ram.....if it keeps going, add something else like the video card....if it quits, then take something away. You get the picture?


----------



## Trancer (Jun 4, 2007)

*Re: New setup help*



Tumbleweed36 said:


> Hook up the ATX connector, the 12volt molex to the motherboard, the Off/On switch, the speaker wire, have the CPU/Heatsink/heatsink fan plugged in....nothing else......fire it up and see if it beeps on you because you have no ram in there. If it does, then add one stick of ram.....if it keeps going, add something else like the video card....if it quits, then take something away. You get the picture?


Ok, I did everything you said, and I get one long continuous beep, probably because of the ram. But there is something else that I am suspicious about. When I first plug in the power supply to the motherboard and the motherboard powers on, the cpu fan runs unusually loud. Very loud. Same thing happens as when I have everything connected except it slows down to a quiet noise after about three seconds. 

Thanks for the instructions, I will continue tests.


----------



## Trancer (Jun 4, 2007)

*Re: New setup help*

Ok, I added everything and no beeps so far. Don't know if that is a good or bad thing. Basically, my motherboard is set up outside the case right now.


----------



## Tumbleweed36 (May 14, 2005)

*Re: New setup help*

What you needed to do is add ram first and see what it does. Let us know if it beeps with the ram in there. Remember, you have to add ONE thing at a time after you verify the previous thing you added is working properly.

Please also check for a Private Message explaining what happened to this thread earlier.


----------



## Trancer (Jun 4, 2007)

*Re: New setup help*



Tumbleweed36 said:


> What you needed to do is add ram first and see what it does. Let us know if it beeps with the ram in there. Remember, you have to add ONE thing at a time after you verify the previous thing you added is working properly.
> 
> Please also check for a Private Message explaining what happened to this thread earlier.


Yeah, I got your pm, it's alrighty, no problem.

As for my computer, yes, I added one thing at a time until my motherboard contained everything that is supposed to go on there, no beeps. I am guessing that means none of my hardware is malfunctioning, but I don't know whats the catch.


----------



## Tumbleweed36 (May 14, 2005)

*Re: New setup help*

Scenario......No ram, it should beep like heck.....then, when things are added back, you should get one beep for post. Does it do that?


----------



## Trancer (Jun 4, 2007)

*Re: New setup help*

Hmm, what do you mean one beep for post? When the motherboard is stripped to the bone, other than cpu/fan, power switch, I get beeps because there is no ram inserted. After I add one stick of ram, and as I continue adding stuff, I get no beeps.


----------



## Deleted090308 (Jan 25, 2007)

*Re: New setup help*

Have you tried to reset BIOS?


----------



## Trancer (Jun 4, 2007)

*Re: New setup help*

I followed my motherboard's instructions to reset CMOS. I did, no luck.:sigh:

Oh, if I haven't mentioned already, I don't have enough standoffs to fill up every hole for the motherboard. Don't know if that helps or not, but does that affect if the motherboard works or not anyway? Case didn't come with enough standoffs for my mobo. Currently there are 2 missing screws.


----------



## Trancer (Jun 4, 2007)

*Re: New setup help*

Wow... I don't know what happened.

Few minutes ago I reseted bios, and now the whole atmosphere changed.

I was like what the heck, lets see if I can go into bios and set my time because I recently reseted the pc time.. Little did I know that I COULD. I exited BIOS and then, the same screen came on. HOWEVER, I can now press F2 and my computer boots up. After that, I don't know what will happen because I turned off the computer as quick as I could. I might be using the cpu fan incorrectly and my cpu will fry. Did I do the right thing? Please confirm that I have the privilege to boot up my computer. Thanks


----------



## Tumbleweed36 (May 14, 2005)

*Re: New setup help*

I would go ahead and try it *AFTER* you stop by a computer shop and get those two additional posts and screws and put them in there first. YOu need a post and screw for *EVERY* hole in that motherboard (like 9 or something) You really need those in there first.

A computer shop will have dozens of those lying around and in fact I give those away quite often if someone needs those. That is just good business.


----------



## Deleted090308 (Jan 25, 2007)

*Re: New setup help*

Also - watch the CPU temperature in BIOS before you put the mobo in the case.


----------



## Trancer (Jun 4, 2007)

*Re: New setup help*

Ok, I'll try and get those standoffs somewhere today or tomorrow.



> Also - watch the CPU temperature in BIOS before you put the mobo in the case.


What am I looking for in the cpu temperature? In the degree, that is. And if the temperature is too high or too low, what should I do? Thanks


----------



## Deleted090308 (Jan 25, 2007)

*Re: New setup help*

According to HP the Media Center m7658n has a Pentium D 945 processor. That CPU gets rather hot, especially with the stock fan/heatsink. I would begin to worry if the temperature got over 45-50 degrees Celsius (110-120 Fahrenheit) and shut the computer down. 
I have never heard of anybody complaining about a CPU being too cold.


----------



## Trancer (Jun 4, 2007)

*Re: New setup help*

Oh. Well, as we speak I am using the computer to type. Thing is when I went into BIOS to see the cpu temperature, It is around 50c and 120 Fahrenheit:4-dontkno. What should I do to lower it? I was thinking water cool because it looks cool and all but costs alot. Should I buy a new fan or something?

Maybe it takes time for the arctic silver to "gel" into the right form?


----------



## Deleted090308 (Jan 25, 2007)

*Re: New setup help*

Is the computer up and running with Windows now?
The arctic silver shouldn't have to "gel".
Have a look at *this fan/heatsink from Zalman*.


----------



## Trancer (Jun 4, 2007)

*Re: New setup help*

Yeah the computer is up and running perfectly fine. Everything is the way it was in the old case. The error screen still comes up at the beginning of boot though. I don't know why. Everything seems normal, just the cpu temperature.


----------



## Deleted090308 (Jan 25, 2007)

*Re: New setup help*



Trancer said:


> Yeah the computer is up and running perfectly fine. Everything is the way it was in the old case. The error screen still comes up at the beginning of boot though. I don't know why. Everything seems normal, just the cpu temperature.


Glad the computer is running again. 
Is it the "system fan" error screen? If so - do you have a system (not CPU) fan?
The Zalman cooler will lower the CPU temp.


----------



## Trancer (Jun 4, 2007)

*Re: New setup help*

I found the solution to the error screen...

I was cleaning up the parts to the old case when I came across a fan laying on the floor. Since the cpu was calling for an extra fan in the case, I decided to hook up the fan inside the case. When I looked at the power connector to the fan I was like what the heck, doesn't look normal. I look at the power supply for a connection, didn't see any. Looked at the old supply for a connector, none. Then I realized, "hey, there's only one other place...". After 3 minutes of searching I come across 3 small pins on the mobo which connects perfectly with the wire on the fan.

As for the cpu temperature, I'll see if the degree dies down slowly or whatever. If not, I'm going to add the new cpu cooler. 

Thanks guys for all your help. I feel guilty of a huge problem with such a simple thing as a fan. The things that you guys taught me along the way will be useful in the future. Tumbleweed36, eneles, if there is anything else you want to talk to me about, contact me at [email protected]. :wave:


----------



## Deleted090308 (Jan 25, 2007)

*Re: New setup help*

Glad you got it fixed :smile:.


----------



## Tumbleweed36 (May 14, 2005)

*Re: New setup help*

Glad you got it resolved. The only thing I want to talk to you about is that we would love to see you stay active on the forum. Don't be a stranger on here, stick around and enjoy the fun. Have a great evening and now I will mark this one as resolved. Enjoy your rig.


----------

